# Feeding bees



## SoarWestBees (Feb 15, 2011)

Bummer, still not seeing the pictures. It looks like the links you are using aren't publicly available to people from all over.
Good luck, I would like to see your pictures. Dale


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Busy Bee:

I see your bees on Elm Ave. Thrice the flight of the bees next door.


----------



## busy bee apiary (Aug 7, 2010)

Tom G. Laury said:


> Busy Bee:
> 
> I see your bees on Elm Ave. Thrice the flight of the bees next door.


hahaha! the farmer sure is happy with the bees


----------

